# Automatic Minimize problem



## Sleeperlv (Dec 25, 2008)

Hello everyone looks like this is forum for guys who have problems with PC, so i decided to post an annoying problem i'm facing. 

I'm expiriencing a bug, a virus, spyware, update, video card bug, some hardware bug(no idea what), windows bug or something... The thing is that sometimes computer starts automaticly minimizing the program i'm working in. It might be a game, a movie, a flash player... anything!!! It just minmize it to windows. It doesnt however minimize it to desktop, only to next program running, like windows explorer or firefox or such - to some program that adapts windows(i mean like whats inside windows, for example starcraft is on its own screen, but firefox runs with windows, so you see taskbar, start menu and stuff.)

I have a lots of ideas what might cause it and i have tryed lots of things to solve it, but no luck so far;((( I tryed - antivirus scan, manual registry cleaning, ctrl+alt+delete and close all non-system processes, restart pc, talking to some guys who know stuff about pcs to get some advices.

Can anyone here help me? Your help would be most appricieted.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Sleeperlv and welcome to TSF !

It's software, not hardware. Some program running in the background takes the focus for a short while which causes full screen apps to minimize.

Does it also happen in safe mode ? Press F8 at startup and select safe mode in the menu there. You may not be able to play nor surf the web in safe mode, try playing a movie and see if it gets minimized. If the problem doesn't happen in safe mode it could be some program that runs at startup in normal mode, not all programs show as a standalone process in the task manager. Use autoruns, go to the logon tab and refer to bleepingcomputer's startup items database to see what you can untick safely.


----------



## Sleeperlv (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks a lot! Autoruns is a great tool and i'm glad i have it I removed a lot of unneeded executables from startup. I hope it is and executable thats causing it Autoruns showed me a lot of dlls and some other file types. I cannot really monitor the problem or predict when it gonna start, its not like 24/7 it just starts to happen sometimes you know... Only thing i can think of is that i can monitor it in larger scale like few days, or a week. Thats pretty impossible imho that it wont happen in that time, so i'll try to keep an eye on it like that. Thanks for your help, and if problem is solved within next days or week, i'll try to not forget and tell you Ah and yes - it really feels like this is a great place - techsupportforum.com )


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

you're welcome, keep us posted.


----------



## Sleeperlv (Dec 25, 2008)

Sometime has passed, i exprienced this thing only few times now, and not as annoying as before. I dont have A+ in literature so i'll just explain math-like, it was like this:

once every 12-20 hours it starts to go - 

loop for 1-2 hours
(minimize
idle 1-2 mins
minimize
idle 4 minutes)

or loop for 3-5 hours
(minimize
idle 10 minutes)

Now its much better, no loops, just minimizes 1-3 times every 20-30 hours. I mean you got the point right? Comparing like ~60 times per ~16 hours and 1-3 times per ~25 hours lol. Still trying to remove the remaining but, maybe i will be too lazy and forget about it lol hehe


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Have you tried to deactivate all the automatic update processes ? (qtask, jusched, ituneshelper, ...) 

If you haven't found anything obvious in the startup items list you may want to post a log to make sure you're not infected :
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html


----------



## Sleeperlv (Dec 25, 2008)

yes, i know about them, theyre like processes that just are there but arent doing anything and i have turned them off. Only things that are still there are bunch of dll files, but they cant do any harm right? some program needs to be run to activate them as i understand? only exe file i have is services.exe, actually i had DUMeterSvc, but now double checked and turned it off as well. So i dunno whats your prediction, those dlls and services.exe shouldnt cause any trouble right? Still continiuing observations and gonna check in after couple days.


----------



## Sleeperlv (Dec 25, 2008)

I found something. Better to say noticed something that wasnt there before(i think).

Even thou i removed all exes tru autorun, something keeps popping up. Not as often as i said but it happened 4-5 times in a row today.

Internet exporer popped up just for a second, and i noticed page name was something like www.getdata.com/...... or getinfo. You know whats the weirdest part? I have uninstalled IE. Using only firefox. ;/

Then i checked for some leftovers for IE, and found that there actually WAS SOME! In C:/Program files/Internet Explorer theres still something called Connection wizard and iedw.exe. As well i found something in register, deleted manually all register files i could find trought regedit.

Now i deleted everything in IE folder except Connection Wizard FOLDER! Yes i cannot delete folder i dont know why. I can delete all contents but not the folder  There are no hidden files as from i can tell as well... But even thou, still it doesnt help too much also, when i delete the folder contents and iedw.exe, it automaticly comes back after short time;/

Kinda confused now;/ Could it be virus from microsoft?


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

You can't uninstall IE completely, it's part of Windows. And you shouldn't delete it since some parts of it are used by other programs (windows update, outlook, activesync, ...). Deleting the remnants manually was not a wise move and may have unpredictable consequences. Whatever caused your problems it was not IE.

You could be infected by some malware that uses IE, in that case see my previous post for the malware removal instructions.


----------



## Sleeperlv (Dec 25, 2008)

Okey i ran those two tools, you want me to post them here? Or attach somehow?


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

You need to create a new thread in the virus/trojan/spyware help section and post the logs the right way. All the instructions are here under 
===========================
How the logs should be furnished:
===========================

I'm not qualified to review those logs (I can take a quick look and tell you if there's something obvious), you'll have to wait until one of our security techs gets back to you (be patient).


----------



## Sleeperlv (Dec 25, 2008)

Ok sorry i dont care. Its not often anymore so... I am kindof tired of this thing, and it isnt happening so often anymore, so thanks a lot for your help. Really want to know that its very appricieted. Good bye for now.


----------



## larrylvnv (Jul 2, 2010)

After 3 days of programs and games minimizing for no reason, I stumbled across the answer! A little applause please while I bow. 

Go to Windows update. Find a worthless file labeled KB977074. Uninstall it. (You can always put it back). Fixes the whole problem. Games, programs, everything. Please let me know if it did not work for someone. I'm running Win7 64 bit, but it shouldn't matter. Good Luck, and what a relieve!

Larry


----------

